# constant dizziness or dp?



## Guest (Dec 26, 2005)

i was just wandering if any one else who has dp has constant 24/7 dizziness or light headedness?


----------



## danjames4 (Jun 15, 2005)

Yeah its really weird i've had Dp for about a year and a half and just the last fewdays ive been feeling really dizzy cant concentrate, and basically think im going insane. Anyone else relate? 
Dan


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2006)

I don't have a problem with dizziness, but I do have a problem with light headedness. I usually describe it as feeling woozy. It feels like someone hit me on the head with a hammer. It is getting worse over time.


----------



## weeirish1 (Dec 3, 2006)

yeh i would get kinda lightheaded but i can also get really clumsy. Like if someone is handing me change in a shop it isnt uncommon for me to drop half of it on the floor and then knock something over by accident on my way out. my friends have a hard time trying not to laugh lol ... :?


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2007)

*Smirks well trying not to laugh* 
But yeah, I get dizzy, it is usually when I am anxious not DP/DR

Greg


----------



## bricoleur (Jul 15, 2007)

I've had it for a few months. I had to get a special medical exam for something unrelated--one test I had to do, while in the midst of my dizzy/light headedness thing, was a balance test. I had to stand in a dark room, my eyes closed, feet pushed tightly together, and stand upright for several seconds (seemed like a long time.) I passed it while panicking that I was about to fail.

Since then the dizzy, light-headedness has gone away.


----------



## lilu (Jul 24, 2007)

I get dizzy spells sometimes. It's not a constant thing and is usually random.. I'll just suddenly feel like I'm going to collapse, my vision blurs and I get an odd throbbing pressure in my head, not painful. 
At the moment I feel like I'm being pulled backwards in my chair.. and my fingers feel strange like they're not attached to my body. kinda dizzy.. dunno.


----------

